# BMWFS Lease Pull Ahead Program Announced...



## CeEl (Jan 26, 2012)

adrian's bmw said:


> You must mean that you did a credit lock, right? You're not obliged to that credit lock, so you can use this month's program.
> 
> If you mean you signed an actual lease agreement in December for a February redelivery (i.e. you did an ED), you can't retroactively sign a new lease agreement.


Ok, so when I finally (!!!!) order my new Z4, I should just sign a credit lock (for finance or lease) and nothing else? So I can take advantage of lower rates / leases which may be in place in the delivery month?

Is the same true for the sales price -- say BMW offers some dealer incentive or customer cash in the delivery month?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

sdg1871 said:


> Greg, if you signed the lease in December for a MY12 5 Series (550i xDrive) but are expecting delivery in February do you still qualify for the MF reduction and pull ahead?


How could you sign a lease agreement in December for a February delivery?

:dunno:

Usually a lessee would never sign a lease agreement months in advance. Did you have a VIN number? Was it European Delivery?


----------



## sdg1871 (Mar 9, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> You must mean that you did a credit lock, right? You're not obliged to that credit lock, so you can use this month's program.
> 
> If you mean you signed an actual lease agreement in December for a February redelivery (i.e. you did an ED), you can't retroactively sign a new lease agreement.


I signed an actual lease agreement. One of the essential terms was no Goodyears. I ordered the car but it was for a US delivery. I got the .0030 MF reduction and Mission to Drive cash.


----------



## sdg1871 (Mar 9, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> How could you sign a lease agreement in December for a February delivery?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Usually a lessee would never sign a lease agreement months in advance. Did you have a VIN number? Was it European Delivery?


It was a lease agreement for a US delivery on a car that I was ordering.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

sdg1871 said:


> It was a lease agreement for a US delivery on a car that I was ordering.


I still don't understand. You signed a BMWFS lease agreement before the vehicle was produced? Without a VIN there is no contract.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

sdg1871 said:


> I signed an actual lease agreement. One of the essential terms was no Goodyears. I ordered the car but it was for a US delivery. I got the .0030 MF reduction and Mission to Drive cash.


BMWFS does not allow addendums/stipulations to their lease agreements.

What you signed was not a legal/binding contract. Your choice is to use the terms of either the December program, or the current program.
It is not possible to combine or mix elements of the two programs, it's an either/or proposition...


----------



## sdg1871 (Mar 9, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> BMWFS does not allow addendums/stipulations to their lease agreements.
> 
> What you signed was not a legal/binding contract. Your choice is to use the terms of either the December program, or the current program.
> It is not possible to combine or mix elements of the two programs, it's an either/or proposition...


Thanks! It is probably a close call as the deal I signed was for the $1,000 rebate plus a MF reduction of .00030. The Feb deal is no rebate but a .00060 MF reduction.

I checked the paperwork and yes it was an order form.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

sdg1871 said:


> I checked the paperwork and yes it was an order form.


order form != lease agreement


----------



## bzcat (Sep 23, 2009)

sdg1871 said:


> Thanks! It is probably a close call as the deal I signed was for the $1,000 rebate plus a MF reduction of .00030. The Feb deal is no rebate but a .00060 MF reduction.
> 
> I checked the paperwork and yes it was an order form.


Did you do a credit lock with BMWFS in December? If you didn't receive a credit approval email or letter from BMWFS then you can't use the December rate.

Your order form just states your intend to enter into a contract. It is not enforceable in most states.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Orient330iNYC said:


> order form != lease agreement


Actually they are not the same thing. A dealer cannot cash an "order form"... Not a cashable contract = unenforceable = null.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Actually they are not the same thing. A dealer cannot cash an "order form"... Not a cashable contract = unenforceable = null.


!= means "does not equal"


----------



## sdg1871 (Mar 9, 2009)

bzcat said:


> Did you do a credit lock with BMWFS in December? If you didn't receive a credit approval email or letter from BMWFS then you can't use the December rate.
> 
> Your order form just states your intend to enter into a contract. It is not enforceable in most states.


Yes I did a credit lock


----------



## Slava (May 11, 2008)

*640I coupe 2012 new order through pull ahead*

just have placed a new order for 640i coupe with Msport went into production today....not sure if it will meet before a dead line on a pull ahead program. getting out from 650i coupe 2009 lease ends in July. any thoughts on "if" BMWFS could possibly extend pull ahead on 6 series ?
Also, if there any loyalty in this month Feb for 6 series ?

Anyone? Thank you


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Here's how it will work. Maturing MY08 and MY09 328i xDrive and 5 Series lessees can benefit from up to a 3 payment waiver if they
> purchase or lease a new BMW in February. In addition, these lessees will receive a .00030 money factor reduction
> towards a new MY 11 3 Series Sedan or MY12 3 Series Coupe / Convertible / Sports Wagon. A .00060 money
> factor reduction is available towards a new MY12 5 Series Sedan.


We have a 2009 328xi and I just got the mailer today.

"We will waive up to three monthly payments on your current 3 series with xDrive intelligent all-wheel drive".

Offer expires April 2, 2012.

So I guess the catch is whether my selling dealer has any 2011 3 series sedans left...or a 2012 3 series sports wagon...because we need a 4 door.

This would have to be a smokin' deal for me to get into a new lease on the last generation 3 series sedan...instead of the brand new one...

But I think my vehicle is very close to needing new tires...so maybe its time to bail out now!

What is the current MF/residual for 2011 3 series sedan....and how many are left at this point?

Thanks.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

pilotman said:


> We have a 2009 328xi and I just got the mailer today.
> 
> "We will waive up to three monthly payments on your current 3 series with xDrive intelligent all-wheel drive".
> 
> ...


You are probably better off getting an F30 328i. The good leases on the E90 pretty much went away in December. You can still lease an E90, but BMWNA is now focusing on the F30. The sponsors cannot post the MF/residual on the fest anymore....go to www.ridewithg.com and you can find the info there. Also, you can check your tire depth with a 2 dollar guage from PepBoys. If you are at 3/32nds or higher you are fine. If lower than 3/32nds your tires will not pass the lease end inspection.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You are probably better off getting an F30 328i. The good leases on the E90 pretty much went away in December. You can still lease an E90, but BMWNA is now focusing on the F30. The sponsors cannot post the MF/residual on the fest anymore....go to www.ridewithg.com and you can find the info there. Also, you can check your tire depth with a 2 dollar guage from PepBoys. If you are at 3/32nds or higher you are fine. If lower than 3/32nds your tires will not pass the lease end inspection.


thanks....current lease rates on 2011 328xi, 33 months, 15k miles, is 64% residual and .00185, less the .00030 loyalty discount = .00155.

Not bad...but that's leasing a 7 year old model....

its just very hard for me to get excited about leasing another e90, identical to the one we have now...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I've leased the same body style 3 times - E60 530i, 525i, 535i. I could have leased a 550i as well, but didn't.

I will re-lease the same body style if I like the car, and there is something significantly better/different, or a price reduction that is significant. Otherwise, why bother? My 530i had SMG, and the next 525i was auto, was about 25% less per month, and had comfort seats over the sport seats in the 530i (I love those seats). The 535i came with a significant performance edge with the twin turbos, plus was an LCI refresh. The proposed 550i didn't pass the significant change or less cost test, so I didn't bother.

I have no qualms driving a pre-LCI car when the LCI is out (my pending 750 will be soon oudated by the new LCI in a few months - and the 525i was just pre-LCI), but would likely not want to drive a car that has just been replaced by a newer model. You'll be driving that car for 3 years, and every time you see the newer one, you'll be wondering if you made the right choice.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

pilotman said:


> thanks....current lease rates on 2011 328xi, 33 months, 15k miles, is 64% residual and .00185, less the .00030 loyalty discount = .00155.
> 
> Not bad...but that's leasing a 7 year old model....
> 
> its just very hard for me to get excited about leasing another e90, identical to the one we have now...


I see where you are coming from. Given your timing the F30 makes more sense for many reasons especially the ability to get the new body right now (as long as you pass on xdrive).



chrischeung said:


> I've leased the same body style 3 times - E60 530i, 525i, 535i. I could have leased a 550i as well, but didn't.
> 
> I will re-lease the same body style if I like the car, and there is something significantly better/different, or a price reduction that is significant. Otherwise, why bother? My 530i had SMG, and the next 525i was auto, was about 25% less per month, and had comfort seats over the sport seats in the 530i (I love those seats). The 535i came with a significant performance edge with the twin turbos, plus was an LCI refresh. The proposed 550i didn't pass the significant change or less cost test, so I didn't bother.
> 
> I have no qualms driving a pre-LCI car when the LCI is out (my pending 750 will be soon oudated by the new LCI in a few months - and the 525i was just pre-LCI), but would likely not want to drive a car that has just been replaced by a newer model. You'll be driving that car for 3 years, and every time you see the newer one, you'll be wondering if you made the right choice.


I agree. I buy when the incentive to buy is there. I do not much care if it is an older body or a newer body. However, having seen the pictures of the upcoming M6 is making me consider shelving my M3 purchase and waiting for the new M4. I really like what I see in the M6 and figure the new M4 will be a baby M6 in appearance.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

pilotman said:


> thanks....current lease rates on 2011 328xi, 33 months, 15k miles, is 64% residual and .00185, less the .00030 loyalty discount = .00155.
> 
> Not bad...but that's leasing a 7 year old model....
> 
> its just very hard for me to get excited about leasing another e90, identical to the one we have now...


You should've done something in December. My wife's 09 328i lease was to end in March. In December, the dealership bought our 328i from BMWFS so our last 2 payments were waived (including our 3k over mileage fee). We got a 2011 328i that has more options than the previous one and lowered the payment from $491 to $390.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

NASA43 said:


> You should've done something in December.


That's easy to say after the fact. Sometimes luck doesn't go your way.


----------

